# coupler adaptation help.



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have recently converted all my locos to kadee couplers and i got a bunch of bachmann e-z connects for all my old rolling stock. but some of my old cars have trucks with a pin clip design. similar to these








is there an easy way to swap these to knuckles or would i be better off just body mounting kadees to these and cutting the stock mount off? i would like to make the stock setup work. any ideas?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

I changed out some Mantua and Tyco box cars having the hookhorn coupler trucks with the following:

Bettendorf T-Section Trucks
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page512.htm

The Kadee #512 are slightly difficult to assemble without using oil to hold the centering spring. Also the supplied screw is too short and must be replaced with a slightly longer one.

In the long run, if you can, you might want to change out to a body mounted coupler.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nsr_civic said:


> ... would i be better off just body mounting kadees ...


 . 
yes


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

well im gonna get a pack of these kadee #212 talgo truck adapters and give em a try. if that doesn't work then ill be body mounting the suckers.. thx for the help.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

*My successful conversion: TYCO Reefer*


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

what did you use in the conversion? any pix of the coupler mounts?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

nsr_civic said:


> what did you use in the conversion? any pix of the coupler mounts?


I used Kadee Bettendorf T-Section Trucks #512
http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/page512.htm

If you have straight TYCO rolling stock, using the Kadee #512 should convert easily. If you have the TYCO/Mantua type, then you are in for some cutting and grinding. But I can tell just by looking at your photo of the truck that you shouldn't have to do anything other than assemble the coupler. You'll probably need some of their fiber washers just in case the top of the Kadee #512 scrapes the floor and wall of your box car. 

Also I bought some of their coupler boxes and trimmed out of some of those parts to make a better bolster.

Clicking on any of the photos below will take you to the extremely large photos for closer inspection:

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Have fun, I know I did. If I had to do it again, I probably will as some of my vintage rolling stock date from the 50's, I'm hoping that somewhere up there in heaven, the boy that played with them is smiling on how I roll his cars.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi musk, 

I use Kadee #148 "whisker" couplers for all of my upgrades... 










...they have the centering springs already built right into the coupler, and come with neat draft boxes which simply snap together in seconds, ready to glue or screw onto the frame. I get a *lot* of really *old* rolling stock, and haven't come up with an application yet that the #148's don't fill.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Hi musk,
> 
> I use Kadee #148 "whisker" couplers for all of my upgrades...
> 
> ...


I was using Kadee #5 couplers until I seen a post about the Kadee #148 couplers. Now every rolling stock I buy gets a pair of Kadee #148.
I was having problems with the #5 not centering properly especially after getting gently rammed during lash ups.

During my conversions, being a novice, caused me to miss the obvious, instead of grinding out the tab on the floor of the Mantua cars, I could have used a styrene piece-fitted for the coupler boxes; the styrene strip would have cover the hole in the floor providing clearance for the screw on the top of the coupler-mounted trucks.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

igmuska said:


> I was using Kadee #5 couplers until I seen a post about the Kadee #148 couplers. Now every rolling stock I buy gets a pair of Kadee #148.
> I was having problems with the #5 not centering properly especially after getting gently rammed during lash ups.
> 
> During my conversions, being a novice, caused me to miss the obvious, instead of grinding out the tab on the floor of the Mantua cars, I could have used a styrene piece-fitted for the coupler boxes; the styrene strip would have cover the hole in the floor providing clearance for the screw on the top of the coupler-mounted trucks.


You're right on track... the 148 draft boxes and lids are *perfect* raw materials for make up parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## RR Man (Jul 30, 2010)

Kadees are the way to go.


----------

